# I heard from DEO boards!



## Tyrnagog (9 Jun 2004)

CFRC in Edmonton told me results were back... got placed at #3 on waitlist for Sig O...  I am reasonably optimistic.

Results are coming down the pipe, though..

good luck to all y'all


----------



## Tigger (9 Jun 2004)

Tyrnagog, what exactly is waiting list for DEO: it is when they start taking people they go by  this order, or, they have already issued a number of offers and, if someone refuses, then  they call the first guy on the list?


----------



## casing (9 Jun 2004)

Your second assumption is correct.  If you are waitlisted for an officer position that means they already have chosen the candidates for the available positions, but as those candidates do not accept (it happens) or do not meet the offer requirements (it happens too) then the newly available slot will be offered to the #1 slot on the waitlist, and so forth.


----------



## Tyrnagog (9 Jun 2004)

Exactly.  Since I am #3 on the list... 3 people have to say no or otherwise decline their offer and that would bring it to me.


----------



## rdschultz (9 Jun 2004)

Congrats on your offer Casing, and good luck on the waitlist Tyrnagog.  

After you posted here, I decided to head down to the CFRC.  After waiting several minutes to speak with the Lt. (N), the clerk came out and told me she had permission to tell me the news (the Lt. was on the phone).  I'm #1 on the waiting list, and from what she and the Captain who came out with her said, there is a very good chance that at least one of the 15 or 16 people who were selected won't accept.  So its good news, but not as good as I would have liked.  I guess I'm reasonably optimistic as well.


----------



## Tyrnagog (9 Jun 2004)

DAMN YOU HOSERRRRRRR!!!

Congrats..  the Captain I spoke with for Sigs says there were 20 positions this go-around... things'll go well!

I just know it...


----------



## rdschultz (9 Jun 2004)

Yeah, I'm sure things will go well for both of us.  Were you waitlisted last year as well when you declined the offer?

Also, I'm curious about CELE.  I assume that some of the people who applied for that also applied for SIGS, and now that the SIGS selections have been made, is it possible that some of the strong candidates will be offered both?  I'm hoping thats the case, and the CELE candidates choose the CELE position over the SIGS position opening up spots for us.  Useless speculation, I'm sure, but its about all I've got to go on right now.


----------



## Tyrnagog (9 Jun 2004)

Yeah.. I was waitlisted last year, and actually given an offer... which I turned down (duh)..  I don't remember where on the waitlist I was, though


----------



## LaRo (10 Jun 2004)

Received a call today from the recruiter. I am accepted! I will receive an formal offer soon. Navy Logistic.


----------



## Tigger (10 Jun 2004)

Congratulations Casing and LaRo! ;D
Good luck Tyrnagog and Hoser!

My today's visit to CFRC did not bring any meaningful news though.      
LdSeaman told me that AERE results have come down, and "he saw my name somewhere", but cannot neither tell me them,   nor confirm anything, since his supervisor is not there to give him permission.
He also told me that results from naval boards are not in yet. Strange, considering LaRo's offer.

Will keep waiting   ???


----------



## LaRo (10 Jun 2004)

Tigger said:
			
		

> Congratulations Casing and LaRo! ;D
> Good luck Tyrnagog and Hoser!
> 
> My today's visit to CFRC did not bring any meaningful news though.
> ...



Recruiter told me I was accepted but I don't know more. I applied in Navy Logistic but there is a slight chance my offer could be in another element and/or trade. I didn't see that offer but I will accept the offer no matter what it is.

Maybe naval and logistic boards are not the same. We should know the answers to all our questions soon!


----------



## Bobby147 (13 Jun 2004)

I think this waiting list for different occupations is from all over Canada, not province wise ?


----------



## Tigger (15 Jun 2004)

Received a call from CRFC. I'm in for AERE (41)  :evil:
Now there is a wait for official papers  :-\
I was not really expecting to get into this trade  and prepaired myself for Navy (my childhood dream, he he  :crybaby. Now gotta roll it back  

Good luck to all of you guys, and hope to see you ALL this September in St-Jean!


----------



## casing (15 Jun 2004)

Tigger said:
			
		

> Received a call from CRFC. I'm in for AERE (41)   :evil:



Congrats!  What was your first choice again?  Great stuff either way!



> Now there is a wait for official papers   :-\



Did the CFRC happen to mention how long you have to wait for these, and how they would be arriving?


----------



## Tigger (16 Jun 2004)

Casing said:
			
		

> Did the CFRC happen to mention how long you have to wait for these, and how they would be arriving?



They said it will take several weeks and nothing more than that.  :-\
And this trade was my first choice.


----------



## casing (16 Jun 2004)

Several weeks!?  Yikes!  The officer that notified me mentioned a "few days".  Since it's already been a few days, I'm thinking that the one who notified you is probably correct.  Maybe I'll phone to clarify...


----------



## rdschultz (17 Jun 2004)

Tigger said:
			
		

> Received a call from CRFC. I'm in for AERE (41)  :evil:
> Now there is a wait for official papers  :-\
> I was not really expecting to get into this trade  and prepaired myself for Navy (my childhood dream, he he  :crybaby. Now gotta roll it back
> 
> Good luck to all of you guys, and hope to see you ALL this September in St-Jean!



Hey, awesome.  Congratulations, AERE is supposed to be one of the hardest to get into.  You must've had a far better application (grades, interview score) than I did.  

Now, a question to both you and Casing.  You guys wouldn't mind making a quick post when you finally do get your formal offers would you?  Just so I know when to start worrying about not getting an offer.  I was under the same impression from my discussions with the recruiter (a few days before offers are sent out).

Also, anybody else heard anything about CELE yet?


----------



## casing (17 Jun 2004)

hoser said:
			
		

> ... making a quick post when you finally do get your formal offers...



Absolutely!   

IRT CELE: I haven't heard anything about CELE.   It was my second choice, so there must be offers out there somewhere (since Sigs O was my third choice and I'm being offered that one--oh yes, my logic processes are so refined... haha).   Probably not many though, I think.   I don't know if I was waitlisted for it or not so I couldn't even really estimate on how many CELE positions were available.


----------



## rdschultz (17 Jun 2004)

Yeah, I'm not expecting anything for it, I'm just more curious than anything.  The recruiters told me of my performance for my other two choices, but nothing about CELE.  Perhaps there weren't any positions, or so few so as to not even bother mentioning it.


----------



## casing (18 Jun 2004)

Well, interesting developments! I just got a phone call from my interviewing officer and he straightened a lot of things out for me. First off, it turns out that I am being offered both Sigs O and AERE (of which I can only accept one, of course -- so hoser and Tyrnagog... I'm open to bribes! haha)!   I didn't hear (and I didn't think to ask) about CELE offers.   I have 14 days to accept one of the offers.   I also need to do my PT test ASAP, which would give me a bit of extra time for retest in the unhappy instance that I were to fail it.   Here is some other info:


11 offers for AERE were made
13 or 14 offers for Sigs O were made(he wasn't certain of the number, but it was a few more than AERE)
Swearing in would happen just a few days before I need to report to St. Jean
I would report to St. Jean on September 13
IAP is Sept 15 til Nov 12
BOTC is Nov 15 to Dec 17
SLT would start early in January
Official paperwork is not given until an offer is actually accepted

Oh, just thought of one more thing of which no mention was made and I didn't think to ask. I don't know if the $40K signing bonus is still being given. 

I'm stoked!

_Edit:_  Just talked to my recruiting officer about the $40K bonus.  They are still in effect and I qualify for it.  So, double stoked now!


----------



## Tigger (18 Jun 2004)

Casing said:
			
		

> First off, it turns out that I am being offered both Sigs O and AERE
> 
> [*]]Official paperwork is not given until an offer is actually accepted



Unbelievable, Casing!  Now I'm totally confused  
The interviewing officer told me earlier that I can receive only one offer (and that's what they supposedly calculate as the best for you  ).

And, you will not receive any official papers, till you accept the offer, while, in my case, they have to wait for an official papers to be prepared (this could mean though, that they will call me once more and ask to come down, when they have the papers ready )
BTW, they said it will be a "conditional offer", even though my fail is up to date. Is it the same for everyone? In your case, Casing, you still have to do the PT, and all of us have to pass BOTC, if I understand well?


----------



## casing (18 Jun 2004)

Well yes, continued employment and promotion is conditional on passing IAP and BOTC.  Also, my current offer is conditional on me successfully passing the PT, which I will try to get an appointment for next week.  

I actually asked the Captain about the paperwork and if I would receive any. He said that I don't receive the actual paperwork until I tell them, "yes, I accept the offer".  However, the paperwork is ready because once I asked him a few more questions he was reading directly from it. 

The confusion about the two offers arises in that AERE offers showed up after the Sigs O offers did.  When the Sigs O list came out a different officer at the CFRC phoned me up to tell me that I am being offered it.  But once the AERE list came out, the CFRC "modified" the offer to be AERE.  Only after I asked for clarification about the offer for Sigs O did this extra information come out.  Otherwise the Captain would not have mentioned the Sigs O at all, since AERE was my first choice and they assumed I would accept it.  So the Sigs O offer was there as backup if I said no to AERE.  Since I was slated in for Sigs O, I imagine that once I accept for AERE, the first person on the waitlist for Sigs O will be called and offered the position.  I think that the typical course of events are that only one position is offered at a time--can't expect that there would never be a bit of a mix up though, as in this case.


----------



## rdschultz (18 Jun 2004)

You said you qualify for the signing bonus, but aren't those qualifications basically met as long as you're accepted?  Don't get me wrong, I'm not doing this for the bonus, its just icing on the cake.  It just happens to be really, really sweet icing.  Are there other factors at play?

Also, assuming you do accept the AERE, this is incredibly good news.  If not, thats fine too, but as you say, it is your first choice, and you mentioned previously about wanting the Air Force.  

Congratulations by the way.  I'm still trying to figure out where I went wrong with AERE.  I know I bombed that portion of the interview  as I was ill prepared in the AERE aspect, as I wasn't terribly sure what AERE did specifically, or where they trained.  I completely underestimated the importance of the choices and assumed that because CELE was my first choice, I would get accepted for it.  The other two choices were basically the "fill in the blanks, because blanks exists".   SIGS O was the obvious one, and the only reason AERE was placed above SIGS O was because I had heard AERE was harder to get into.  I also don't have the best university grades, not terrible by any means, but not 'great'.  Ah well, enough for making excuses... I've said from the start I'd be incredibly happy with any of the three choices, and I was relying on the selection boards to make the determination for me.


----------



## casing (19 Jun 2004)

hoser said:
			
		

> You said you qualify for the signing bonus, but aren't those qualifications basically met as long as you're accepted?



Yes, I imagine so.   The only question was that my recruiting officer wasn't completely certain if the bonus only applied in certain circumstances. For example, my degree is in computer information systems.   Being that this is not the "preferred" degree for AERE he wasn't sure that I would qualify for the bonus. Although he was quite certain that I would qualify for it if I accept Sigs O (since it is a preferred degree, in this case).



> I'm still trying to figure out where I went wrong with AERE.   I know I bombed that portion of the interview   as I was ill prepared in the AERE aspect, as I wasn't terribly sure what AERE did specifically, or where they trained.



I would say that you are probably correct in your assumption that not being more knowledgeable about AERE worked against you.   In my interview I was able to discuss all three trades I chose in great detail.   I don't think that, given the choice, the CF would be especially eager to insert an aplapplicantto a trade that they don't know much about.   There would be a very good chance of that person being dissatisfied with that occupation.   You must have done well on your interview, considering your waitlist placement.   I'm sure you'll get an offer soon (I know, easy for me to say that, but I do believe it.)


----------



## Tyrnagog (20 Jun 2004)

Well, I got an update from CFRC on Friday...  The Cpt. told me that there was some re-shuffling of peoples positions on the waitlist for a few MOC, including Sigs.  I was number 3 previously, and he told me I had been moved to number 8.  He as much told me that it is not in the cards for me.

I don't know what will happen for next go around -- if I will keep my application on file or not.  Last time, I was put on a waitlist and I received an offer, and I hadd to refuse.  This time, I get put down low enough on the waitlist that it's not even an option.

I really don't know how, or even if I shall proceed after this.  It remains to be seen.

If by some miracle I get an offer... I am sure to take it.  Kinda seems doubtful to me though.

Casing.. Congrats!  That is awesome you got the offers!  Hoser.. hopefully position didn't change and you get in.  I wish you and all of the other O Cdt's the best of luck.

tyrnagog out.


----------



## rdschultz (20 Jun 2004)

Uh oh, I don't like the sounds of that.  Looks like I'll be making a phone call first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## NP_ENG (20 Jun 2004)

I was wondering if any of you have heard about EME yet. I'm assuming you are all electrical engineers. So you probably have applied for EME as well right?

NP_ENG

P.S. Hope to see you all in the fall.


----------



## rdschultz (20 Jun 2004)

I'm an electrical engineer, yes, but I didn't apply for EME.  I almost went with 1) CELE, 2) SIG O, 3) EME (In fact, it was that way... until I went in a week after my interview to change it), but I decided that 1) CELE, 2) AERE, 3) SIG O was more to my liking.  EME sounded good, but according to the recruiting page electrical power engineering was the preferred degree.  First off, my specialization is digital (mostly DSP stuff, with some analog electronics to round it out), and secondly, I've worked for power consulting engineers for summer employments, and I'm more partial to the electronics as opposed to the electrical side of things.


----------



## Bobby147 (21 Jun 2004)

Hi all, 

This question is for all the people who applied for DEO and got selected (or in waiting list)......  First of all... congratulations !!!   

I have applied for DEO and going through Security Check (applied last week). I filled Security Clearance form and signed a one-page consent form (that CFRC can check my records). My file manager told me today that they will do a initial security check to find any criminal record and check my credit.

Then they will send me a form by mail and I will sign it and send them back. 

Was your Enhanced Security Check the same way ????   ???


----------



## rdschultz (21 Jun 2004)

Ok, I'm not sure what to think.  

I just got off the phone with the recruiting centre, and I recieved the same bad news as Tyrnagog.  I've been moved from 1st to 6th on 'the waiting list'.  But the corporal (while checking with the Lt. (N), who I assume was standing right next to him)  I reached was certain that the people who were moved ahead of me were likely going for different trades, and this likely didn't affect my standing for 84U.  He might've simply had false information in regards to what these waiting lists meant, or he might've had the right idea.  I'm more confused now than when I dialed the CFRC's number, and thats the opposite to what I expected and hoped.  

Although, just to offer some evidence of this guy's "know-it-all" attitude, when I first phoned, I explained the situation... ("I was told about a week ago that I was first on the waiting list for Signal Officer, but I understand that some of the waitlist placements has shifted)" and he replied with: "Well, I don't mean to call you a liar, but we didn't tell you you were first on any list".  I started explaining that I talked to a female civilian clerk, and she had checked with the Lt. (N) who was busy, for permission to tell me of my position.  But he interrupted me partway through that and said "There's three clerk's here, and not one of us would have told you that".  Therefore his level of "certainty" of this not affecting my Signal Officer waitlist position isn't all that high with me right now.  

I guess all I can do is wait and see.


----------



## Bobby147 (21 Jun 2004)

All these recent posts are disappointing, CF are not hiring aggressively....I hope Conservatives will win boost defense spending.


----------



## casing (21 Jun 2004)

All I can say is forget about talking to the clerks and phone your interviewing officer directly.  At least that person should have the proper scoop about what is going on.  I just phoned mine about 2 minutes ago and accepted the offer for AERE.  I didn't want to risk getting re-shuffled right out of an offer!

Good luck guys.  I really hope it works out.  Don't give up hope!


----------



## rdschultz (21 Jun 2004)

Actually, I tried that.  Somehow in the last couple of weeks I got shifted to another interviewing officer (I had originally spoke with a Captain, and the Lt. (N) wanted to talk with me when I went in there).   Today, while trying to call her, this Corporal was handling the call, for whatever reason.  Also, my attempts to contact the Captain directly have resulted in failure, as he's not listed in the touchtone directory that they have, and as I've said, the clerk handled the call.  I've got to wait until I go back to Saskatoon (I'm out of town), and I'll go in and ask to talk to him directly.


----------



## Infanteer (21 Jun 2004)

Sounds like the CFRC is on the ball as usual....


----------



## rdschultz (23 Jun 2004)

Well, it looks like I'm going to be a Signal Officer after all.

They phoned today, told me I had an offer, and obviously I accepted immediately.  The lady I talked to (a civilian clerk of some sort, but I've long since given up on trying to understand what goes on at the CFRC) told me I'd be good to go for the 13 Sept Basic, and I'd likely be sworn in on 3 Sept.  Very good news, and I'm extremely happy at this point.

I guess the Corporal I talked to had the right idea.  I know of one person (Casing) who rejected their SIGS O offer on Monday, and it seems reasonable (if not uncharacterically fast) that it would take a couple days to propagate through and get back to me.  I find it doubtful that 5 people would've already rejected, although its not wholly unreasonable.


----------



## Tyrnagog (23 Jun 2004)

Congrats Hoser!

Gives me a little bit of hope, at least..   >


----------



## casing (24 Jun 2004)

hoser said:
			
		

> Well, it looks like I'm going to be a Signal Officer after all.


Awesome news, hoser!   Congrats!



> good to go for the 13 Sept Basic


Same course date as me... as long as I pass my PT, scheduled for this evening.   Up, up, down, down!

Tyrnagog, keep the faith... it'll happen!


----------



## pipstah (25 Jun 2004)

I've got called back thursday of last week. The civil of my recruitment center told me that my file development was going fine and that she would prolly receive my medical next week ( june 21- june 25 ) and that i would get an offer conditionnal that i pass the flying personnal test at Trenton.  She was seeming very happy and it was really a booster for me. So today (friday 25 ) i call them, that same person who called me was having a totally different speechs : ' You know, right now we cant really know when your medical will come back... bla bla bla bla' It's damn very frustrating, its the damn same person who called me last week to told me that i would get news this week that today told me something totally different.  Its a non-sense, they ask us to on time and never be a minute late even if we have a good reason but hey they cant respect their own timing!  What is really strange is for the 4 months and will be soon 5 months in 4 days,  that i'm waiting my medical file from Borden the only week i'm not calling to have an update of my file, is the week that she call me...  I would have prefered that i get no call and have a nice surprise instead of having false hope. Anyway, that little story leave an another bad taste about my transfer and my nice recruitment center!  I try to keep the focus because i know that the wait will worth it at the end! On that have an ice day!


----------



## LaRo (28 Jun 2004)

Got the call this morning. Sea logistic. (my choice) Leaving for St-Jean on September 11.


----------



## NP_ENG (28 Jun 2004)

I dropped by the recruiting office today to check up on my application. Since all you guys are getting offers I wanted to see what is going on with my status. Apparently there is still a board to sit. Do any of you have an idea which board this may be? EME perhaps?


----------



## Bobby147 (28 Jun 2004)

Hi guys,

This question is for all those people who applied for DEO in Engineering related or similar trade. 

Did you go through Enhanced Security Check???? 


I applied for DEO CELE and they told me that they will send my application for Enhanced Security Check and it may take over one year !!!!  :crybaby:

Thanks  in advance for your replies.


----------



## iamscropian (28 Jun 2004)

Hey NP_ENG, 

I alao dropped by the recruiting office today to check up on my application. My slections were 1) CELE, 2) EME, and 3) AERE. I was told told that I am in the waiting list for the CELE and EME  . So the selection board for the EME occupation has already sat down.

 :tank:


----------



## NP_ENG (28 Jun 2004)

I guess it is AERE because I also applied for that. You are probably waitlisted till AERE sits. Then you will get an offer.


----------



## casing (28 Jun 2004)

AERE has already sat.  A couple of us have already received offers for it.


----------



## Tigger (28 Jun 2004)

Congrats hoser!  :flame:

Today I also officially confirmed my AERE offer.  8)

How's ur PT, casing? Will I see you also in September  ?


----------



## casing (29 Jun 2004)

Went well!   Take a look at my update in this thread on page seven: http://army.ca/forums/threads/13064.0


----------

